# Hardwood in Tri-Cities, TN Area



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone here from the Tri-Cities or Southwest-VA that can tell me some places to get good kiln-dried rough hardwood? I built stuff years ago in high school and college, but got out of it. I just finished building a new shop and have all my tools setup and ready to go. The place I used back then was called The Wood Shop in Bristol, VA. They are long out of business though. Woodfinder doesn't shop anything nearby other than Woodcraft, Lowes, and Home Depot. A potential place called Sustainable Lumber in Rogersville, TN seems to be shutting down after the owner passed away. I have searched online, in yellow pages, classifieds, etc.

I have a pretty good pile of reclaimed Chestnut that I have started cleaning, jointing, and planing. I need some oak and cherry too though. I can't travel too far since I don't trust my old beater truck for much over an hour away.


----------



## Playne (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you ever find a supplier in the Tri-Cities or Southwest VA area? I have been trying to locate one as well, i have also been looking in eastern KY. The only one that i have found so far is Bannish Rickard Lumber on State street Bristol,TN
If you ever find somewhere else, please let me know.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been looking in that area for a friend and found about 8 in and around JC.
I didn't limit my search to "Hardwood" or such, I went to the source, "Sawmills near Telford, TN."

Lot's of sawmills have kilns and will sell small lots if you don't need it planed and jointed S2s or S4S.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That part of the country is so covered up in hardwood I never thought about it being hard to find someone to sell you some.


----------



## JeffnLA (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I 'm gonn'na cry… 
Going to be leaving L.A. (that's Lower Aladamnbama Ya'll) the land of nothing but pine and more pine and moving to Greenevile Tn. I thought I would be in hardwood heaven…. 
Have you tried Craigs list? I have seen a few hobby type sawers advertising there….


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

There are tons of sawmills around that will sell you green or air-dried locally available woods. Getting kiln-dried and more exotic stuff seems tough though. The Heartwood is near my house and I e-mailed one of the members of their artisan guild that had a nice walnut chest on display there. He said he gets most of his from Bannish Rickard in Bristol. I went by there on a Saturday, but they were already closed. I haven't had a chance to go back by there yet.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I cut, dry, and sell hardwood for woodworkers, and advertise on Craigslist. A lot of Sawyers use Craigslist.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just down the road from you near Knoxville. Plenty of air dried hardwood around me. What kind you looking for? Here's how i find lumber. Go to a fast food joint on the outskirt of town EARLY in the morning. Just ask the coffee drinkers if they know someone who has any hardwood. You'll be suprised what you may find. Thats how i found 16"x10'x4/4 mulberry had been in a barn for 6 years.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bringing up an old post with an update. I went by Bannish Rickard on Hazelwood St in Bristol this week. Really nice people with a great selection of wood and really good pricing too. All I needed this trip was some cedar, but I'll definitely be going back. I walked around the yard while they were helping someone else and they have a great selection of all the common hardwoods.


----------



## sudonathan (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry for the necro, but I found this page looking for hardwood as well. Mr. Rickard passed away ~2 years ago and they are no longer operating. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bannish-Rickard-Lumber/167912276559074

I'm still looking for a good hardwood dealer in Tri-Cities if anyone sees this…


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

I am in SW Va and find almost all my wood on Craigslist and FB marketplace directly from the mills. Typically a solo operation with a small mill.

For exotics and stuff a bit more on demand:

https://www.hardwoodstore.com/


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been using Living Knot Lumber for some things since Bannish Rickard shut down:

https://www.livingknotlumber.com/

He's only open part-time, I usually text him to see when and what he has in stock. He doesn't carry exotics or a huge variety, but good for common hardwoods. He's between Bristol and Abingdon.

For big stuff, exotics, etc., I've been using Wall Lumber:

http://www.walllumber.com/

It's a huge place with almost any wood you can imagine. It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me, but worth it if you need something special.


----------



## Jasonmalone (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey im in jonesboro and have tons of white and red oak old growth lumber.i just tore a house from 1908 and from 1921. Have some black walnut and wormy chestnut. And the greenest poplar i have ever saw. completely green .also antique heart pine. Boards and beadboard. Have around 300 under 6 feet 2×4s mostly oak few poplar few hemlock. And quite a few pieces unidentified yet. All circle sawed all reclaimed. My number is 4232680698 if interested


----------

